# Chrome coolant reservoir



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

much nicer than the plastic one
looking good :thumbup:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I like it. Looks pimp.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Where did you get that, and how does it work with the stock cooling system?

Seth


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> Where did you get that, and how does it work with the stock cooling system?
> 
> Seth


 I pcked it up froma local shop in CT ...but u can find it
here  ....is like replacing ur OEM tank with a new one....no problems ...works perfect


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

but how does it attach to the car?

oh, and ditch the wire loom!!!

looks great man


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> but how does it attach to the car?
> 
> oh, and ditch the wire loom!!!
> 
> looks great man


I used a "L" bracket .look and the last pic.


----------

